# GPU-Z 0.3.0 & GeForce 9200M GS



## cvs (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi

based on what the changelog says, I thought that version 0.3.0 supports the 9200M GS (i.e can dump the BIOS), but on my HP Pavillion DV5-1000 series running Vista 32 this is what I get (see attached picture).

Is this normal? Is it by any chance because I'm using Dox's customised driver?

Thanks! Great piece of software by the way! Keep up the good job!


----------



## NashJK (Dec 18, 2008)

Same issue on my Samsung R460 (WinXP). I use a non-modified driver. I really need to dump the BIOS, but despite changelog, i guess it is not fully supported.


----------



## blizz (Dec 28, 2008)

On my r560 and gf 9600gt I have the some dudes


----------

